# Help - who sharpens this way?



## Benuser (Dec 27, 2012)

Some time ago I watched a video with someone who kept the knife in the prolongation of his arm, making very short lateral movements, less than 1/4", going along the blade by moving the wrist but staying stationary on the stone. Any idea who uses this technique?


----------



## Cadillac J (Dec 27, 2012)

What have you been smokin man? :laugh:

Haha, I can't even picture what you are trying to describe...hope someone finds a vid, cause I have to see this.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 27, 2012)

Puff, puff, pass....


----------



## tk59 (Dec 27, 2012)

So you're saying somebody sharpens by putting the knife to the stone with one hand and making small wrist motions to rub the blade to the stone? :scratchhead:


----------



## Benuser (Dec 27, 2012)

No wrist movement for scratching, arm movement from the shoulder.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 27, 2012)

Contender for weirdest post ever? :eyebrow:


----------



## Blobby (Dec 27, 2012)

Benuser said:


> ................staying stationary on the stone.............



If you're staying stationary on the stone you're not sharpening much!


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 27, 2012)

Blobby said:


> If you're staying stationary on the stone you're not sharpening much!



that was my reaction, as well. sharpening by osmosis?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't mess up the rotation....


----------



## mano (Dec 27, 2012)

If English isn't his first language that may be a problem. By stationary I think he means the knife moves slightly side to side on the same place on the stone. 

Prolongation has me stumped though.


----------



## echerub (Dec 27, 2012)

Arms straight? Kinda the zombie method of knife sharpening?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 27, 2012)

I remember seeing a video somewhere of a guy sharpening by holding the knife steady and rotating his body--torso action left and right. Any chance this is the same movement?


----------



## WiscoNole (Dec 28, 2012)

what the hell is going on in here?


----------



## add (Dec 28, 2012)

WiscoNole said:


> what the hell is going on in here?



Apparently someone thinks they remember an individual, somewhere, trying to sharpen a knife with the same body motion used to simultaneously play the tambourine and make expresso... 


The results of said technique remain inconclusive?

:moonwalk:


----------



## labor of love (Dec 28, 2012)

please find this video. I gotta see this!


----------



## add (Dec 28, 2012)

If this video is indeed tracked down _ and _embedded here, the first 15 viewers shall develop carpal tunnel via visual osmosis.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 28, 2012)

chinacats said:


> I remember seeing a video somewhere of a guy sharpening by holding the knife steady and rotating his body--torso action left and right. Any chance this is the same movement?



Sorta like....How many (fill in the blank)s does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Dec 28, 2012)

chinacats said:


> I remember seeing a video somewhere of a guy sharpening by holding the knife steady and rotating his body--torso action left and right. Any chance this is the same movement?



Actually, I think it's not so funny just difficult to understand  I also think maybe this video is the one what Benuser was trying to describe - rotating body. I have also seen this.


----------



## shaneg (Dec 28, 2012)

someone draw some mspaint stickmen diagrams to explain.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 28, 2012)

chinacats said:


> I remember seeing a video somewhere of a guy sharpening by holding the knife steady and rotating his body--torso action left and right. Any chance this is the same movement?



No, no torso movement involved, only an arm movement from the shoulder.


----------



## juhha (Dec 28, 2012)

Does it resemble what this guy is doing at 7.23s?

[video=youtube;kd9Y9urrQHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd9Y9urrQHo[/video]


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 28, 2012)

Benuser, thanks for being a good sport...

Hopefully this is figured out.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 28, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> Benuser, thanks for being a good sport...
> 
> Hopefully this is figured out.


I hope so! Actually, I haven't seen yet the video Juhha linked to (no support on my cellphone...)


----------



## Benuser (Dec 28, 2012)

juhha said:


> Does it resemble what this guy is doing at 7.23s?
> 
> [video=youtube;kd9Y9urrQHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd9Y9urrQHo[/video]


it were if his movement wasn't circular.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow. That guy is really bad... :O



Benuser said:


> it were if his movement wasn't circular.


Straight movements along the length of the edge kinda like a one-sided pull-through sharpener? I've seen a video of someone doing that. It seemed to work well. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 28, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Wow. That guy is really bad... :O
> 
> Straight movements along the length of the edge kinda like a one-sided pull-through sharpener? I've seen a video of someone doing that. It seemed to work well. I haven't tried it though.


no, perpendicular to the edge. Along the edge would create a wire edge, I guess.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 28, 2012)

Benuser said:


> no, perpendicular to the edge. Along the edge would create a wire edge, I guess.


If I'm understanding correctly, then I do make short strokes (not necessarily perpendicular) to wear down high spots on my stone.


----------



## juhha (Dec 28, 2012)

Does this pic make some sense?







Which way is it? 1 or 2?

It's not a kitchen knife, but here is another example of short strokes:

[video=youtube;a_geU7T2I7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_geU7T2I7Q[/video]

2.37s


----------



## Benuser (Dec 28, 2012)

The first one! Thank you! Haven't seen the video yet.


----------

